# Bucket operator dies in fall



## Dave (Aug 26, 2018)

This happened Saturday, no details yet but the pic of the bucket gives you an idea of what happened. https://turnto10.com/news/local/police-man-dies-after-fall-from-bucket-truck


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 24, 2018)

That seems to happening too often. I posted one from Kansas City this week.

The guy that took a fatal dive in KC wasn't tied in to his bucket and apparently was using the bucket to manipulate the branches he was cutting off. That, or a bad cut toppled the branch onto the lift. Either way, the bucket broke off the pivots, pouring the operator out.

When all the crashing was done, the branch was hanging from a rope, the bucket was hanging from it's lines, and the operator was the only thing that made it to the ground. 

Guys! Inspect your truck every now and then! It wouldn't hurt if you tried to avoid using it as a crane, too.


----------



## CLASSIIILVR (Dec 14, 2018)

CANT BELIEVE GUYS GET IN THOSE BUCKETS WITH OUT BEING TIED IN! HATE TO SAY IT...BUT JUST PLAIN STUPID! THOSE STATES INDUSTRIAL INVESTIGATORS ARE GOING TO HAVE A HAY DAY WITH THAT BIZ OWNER FOR NO SAFETY LINES.. ALTHOUGH THEY WERE PROBABLY LAYING ON THE BACK OF THE TRUCK UNFORTUNATELY. MAN HATE TO SEE WHAT COULD BE SO EASILY AVOIDED TAKE SOMEONES LIFE!


----------

